# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Dichiarazione terreni edificabili

## Danpi

Buonasera,
ad aprile 2008 mio padre ha comprato un terreno edificabile che ha intestato a me e mia sorella lasciandosi per&#242; per s&#232; l'usufruttuo. 
A chi spetta la dichiarazione quest'anno? A me e mia sorella al 50&#37; oppure tutta a mio padre? 
La sezione del modello 730/2009 in cui va riportato &#232; quella del "Quadro A redditi dei terreni"?  Come va dichiarato sempre con reddito dominicale e agrario? 
Grazie mille  :Wink:

----------


## Speedy

> Buonasera,
> ad aprile 2008 mio padre ha comprato un terreno edificabile che ha intestato a me e mia sorella lasciandosi però per sè l'usufruttuo. 
> A chi spetta la dichiarazione quest'anno? A me e mia sorella al 50% oppure tutta a mio padre? 
> La sezione del modello 730/2009 in cui va riportato è quella del "Quadro A redditi dei terreni"?  Come va dichiarato sempre con reddito dominicale e agrario? 
> Grazie mille

  La dichiarazione spetta all'usufruttuario, quadro RA terreni, indicando reddito dominicale e agrario (se incolto agrario zero).

----------


## Danpi

> La dichiarazione spetta all'usufruttuario, quadro RA terreni, indicando reddito dominicale e agrario (se incolto agrario zero).

  grazie mille,
reddito dominicale e agrario figurano sulla visura catastale? 
le aree fabbricabili producono reddito?

----------


## Speedy

> grazie mille,
> 1- reddito dominicale e agrario figurano sulla visura catastale? 
> 2- le aree fabbricabili producono reddito?

  1- S&#236;, oppure li trovi sull'atto di acquisto.
2- Le aree fabbricabili producono reddito solo quando sono vendute., ma pagano invece l'ici anno per anno.

----------


## Danpi

> 2- Le aree fabbricabili producono reddito solo quando sono vendute, ma pagano invece l'ici anno per anno.

  Ma il fatto di non produrre reddito è caratteristica delle sole aree fabbricabili oppure anche per esempio di terreni agricoli?

----------


## Danpi

> 1- Sì, oppure li trovi sull'atto di acquisto.
> 2- Le aree fabbricabili producono reddito solo quando sono vendute., ma pagano invece l'ici anno per anno.

  ma ora che ci penso bene, quanto da te scritto mi sembra un pò in contraddizione nel senso che se il terreno produce reddito dominicale e in caso anche agrario, dà per forza luogo ad un reddito irpef o no?

----------


## Contabile

In quello che ti ha detto Speedy non c'&#232; affatto contraddizione. 
L'area fabbricabile come tale non produce reddito imponibile ai fini IRPEF rileva solo ai fini ICI. E' la rendita catastale (reddito dominicale e reddito agrario) della stessa che produce reddito. Occorre distinguere le due fattispecie ICI ed IRPEF.

----------


## Danpi

> In quello che ti ha detto Speedy non c'&#232; affatto contraddizione. 
> L'area fabbricabile come tale non produce reddito imponibile ai fini IRPEF rileva solo ai fini ICI. E' la rendita catastale (reddito dominicale e reddito agrario) della stessa che produce reddito. Occorre distinguere le due fattispecie ICI ed IRPEF.

  ma un'area fabbricabile pu&#242; essere priva di rendita catastale e quindi non essere dichiarata nel 730/2009 pagandoci invece la sola ICI?

----------


## Speedy

> ma un'area fabbricabile può essere priva di rendita catastale e quindi non essere dichiarata nel 730/2009 pagandoci invece la sola ICI?

  Una area fabbricabile ha sempre un reddito dominicale ed un reddito agrario, in quanto prima di essere fabbricabile era sempre un terreno. 
Se nella dichiarazione dei redditi, quadro RA, indichi la situazione "incolto" il reddito dominicale attualizzato viene tassato al 30% mentre il reddito agrario attualizzato viene azzerato. 
Se la superficie del terreno/area è piccola, può accadere che il reddito dominicale ed il reddito agrario siano di importo esiguo.

----------


## Danpi

> Una area fabbricabile ha sempre un reddito dominicale ed un reddito agrario, in quanto prima di essere fabbricabile era sempre un terreno. 
> Se nella dichiarazione dei redditi, quadro RA, indichi la situazione "incolto" il reddito dominicale attualizzato viene tassato al 30&#37; mentre il reddito agrario attualizzato viene azzerato. 
> Se la superficie del terreno/area &#232; piccola, pu&#242; accadere che il reddito dominicale ed il reddito agrario siano di importo esiguo.

  quindi il reddito dominicale e agrario di un dato terreno &#232; fisso indipendentemente se sia fabbricabile o meno.  
edit: finalmente ho recuperato l'atto di vendita del terreno suddetto che recita: "terreno edificabile di tot mq del valore di xx, reddito dominicale 4,49 euro, reddito agricolo 1,89 euro" 
quindi riassumendo l'ici la pago in base al valore xx, mentre sul 730/2009 riporto rispettivamente come redditi 4,49 e 1,89 euro. 
Per le rivalutazione dell'80% del reddito dominicale e del 70% di quello agrario avr&#242;  
redditi dominicali = 8,082 euro
redditi agrari =  3,213 euro 
che si sommeranno agli altri redditi per dare il reddito complessivo. 
Giusto o mi perdo ancora qualcosa?

----------


## Speedy

> quindi il reddito dominicale e agrario di un dato terreno è fisso indipendentemente se sia fabbricabile o meno. 
> edit: finalmente ho recuperato l'atto di vendita del terreno suddetto che recita: "terreno edificabile di tot mq del valore di xx, reddito dominicale 4,49 euro, reddito agricolo 1,89 euro"
> quindi riassumendo l'ici la pago in base al valore xx, mentre sul 730/2009 riporto rispettivamente come redditi 4,49 e 1,89 euro.
> Per le rivalutazione dell'80% del reddito dominicale e del 70% di quello agrario avrò 
> redditi dominicali = 8,082 euro
> redditi agrari =  3,213 euro
> che si sommeranno agli altri redditi per dare il reddito complessivo.
> Giusto o mi perdo ancora qualcosa?

  Giusto. Quindi: 
Se terreno coltivato: r.d. 8,082 r.a. 3,213 
Se terreno incolto: r.d. 2,420 r.a. zero

----------


## Danpi

> Giusto. Quindi: 
> Se terreno coltivato: r.d. 8,082 r.a. 3,213 
> Se terreno incolto: r.d. 2,420 r.a. zero

  Grazie mille veramente  :Wink:  
ultima cosa: gli importi dei r.d. e r.a. vanno arrotondati alla cifra intera più vicina o posso mettere anche i decimali?

----------


## Speedy

> Grazie mille veramente 
> ultima cosa: gli importi dei r.d. e r.a. vanno arrotondati alla cifra intera più vicina o posso mettere anche i decimali?

  Nella dichiarazione dei redditi gli importi vanno arrotondati all'unità di euro per eccesso (da 0,50 in su) o per difetto (da zero a 0,49).

----------

